# Remember Malty/Walty ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Malty's name is now Walter.  He is doing amazingly well with our very own Edie Gobbi (AMA Rescue).

Her husband, and Walter, have become "buds". Walter has gotten very attached to him. Is that cute, or what?

Here's our precious Malty/Walty, after Edie gave him a groom. 

*HERE'S OUR BOY

[attachment=51179:Walter_E...r_003_1_.jpg]

NOW HANGIN' WITH HIS FRIENDS...HOW CUTE IS THIS?

[attachment=51180:Walter_E...r_005_1_.jpg]

NOW THE BEST PIC OF ALL. WALTER WITH HIS BFF (DADDY). I LOVE THIS PIC ~ :wub: 

[attachment=51181:Walter_E...r_009_1_.jpg]

*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!! I have been waiting for an update! Walter is such a little doll. :wub: :wub: I really like the picture of him and his bff. He is so adorable! Thanks, Deb. Looks like he's having the time of his life, and is really thriving!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! Yea Malty/Walty. He looks great, adorable and very happy with Daddy. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh look at him all snuggled in with his daddy! LOVE it!! Thanks so much for posting the pics Deb!! And thanks Edie! I'm forever grateful to you and your hubby! :ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Debbie that is just precious....oh I love the one with his BFF :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful Pictures! He is so precious.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh isn't that wonderful! He looks so content. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Walter! OMG are you handsome. Of course I remember Walty/Malty. Poor little guy is stuck with that name forever with us I guess. I love the pictures. Thanks Deb for showing us. Yes, the one with his BFF is one to give you a catch in the throat. Are Edie & hubby keeping Walter or fostering him? I'm having trouble and can't look up anything on SM for some reason or I would look it up. Boy has Walter come a long way. Great, great, great.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How fabulous! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Are they thinking about adopting him?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter has scored big, he looks like he's runnin the house now :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

So nice to see happy owners and happy dogs! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 13 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762020


> Oh look at him all snuggled in with his daddy! LOVE it!! Thanks so much for posting the pics Deb!! And thanks Edie! I'm forever grateful to you and your hubby! :ThankYou:[/B]



Oh, Crystal, I was hoping you would see this thread!!! Is this cool, or what??

So yep, there's your little Malty/Walty, happy as can be. Good for him. Good for you.

I am also grateful to Edie for taking such good care of this precious soul. Yes, Edie, *YOU ROCK MY FRIEND!!!

HEY AUNTIE EDIE, CAN I MOVE IN WITH YOU? YOUR PLACE "LOOKS" AWESOME LOVE, LITTLE BILLY*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is just a happy ending for such a great little malt. Look how many lives he has touched with this. Love his "Daddy?, that is an awesome picture for sure!!!! Thanks for the pictures Deb!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks so happy and contented with his dad.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Malty/Walty looks awesome! And he does look like he's the one in charge! Great job everyone!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh those pictures melt my heart! I am so happy that Malty/Walty has such a wonderful place to call home.


----------

